# Guild Wars



## Thunderchild (Apr 18, 2005)

i havnt seen any body post anything about this game but i still think it deserves a mention.due out at the end of the month is a Massive Multiplayer Online Role Playing Game and more imprtantly - its free to play online

www.guildwars.com


----------



## Leto (Apr 26, 2005)

Have you tested it ? How is it ?


----------



## Animaiden (May 24, 2005)

It is actually pretty good.  I've only played a little bit of it, and I am addicted.  A guy actually gave me a bow for free.  It was really nice of him, since it was my first time playing.  There seema to be a real nice community that will help you if you have a question or problem.  If anyone wants to find me, I'm ranger Lin Sabel (right now).  PM me if you want, just tell me you are from Chronicles Network.


----------



## Rane Longfox (May 29, 2005)

I've just bought this game, and it almost works well on my computer. The shock from finding that out has delayed me from doing much else at the moment


----------



## Rane Longfox (May 30, 2005)

I spoke too soon. It breaks my internet instead of the normal stuff


----------



## AmonRa (May 30, 2005)

i was quite interested in guild wars before it came out.. the graphics and the system looks interesting.


but theres one thing that puts me off it, and thats the fact that because it's virtually all instanced you can't actually change the world, or travel through it in the traditional sense.... which imo takes away the immersion - one large factor that makes up an mmog


----------



## A1ien (Jun 21, 2005)

I love this game at the moment. my character name is Blue Fireblade, you can whisper me if you want, but like animaiden sed, tell me tha you are from chronicles network.

I think its fantastic simply because you dont have to pay to play!


----------



## Anjana (Jul 12, 2005)

I am Darshiva Tavern, Necromancer, in case anyone cares.


The game is very beautiful.  There are places you just have to stop and look at the breathtaking scenery.  I like the Catacombs the best.


----------



## Animaiden (Jul 12, 2005)

The catacombs are really sweet.  Espically the statue of Grenth guarded by the gargoyles.  Beautiful.

The quality of the people has seemed to go down in the last month or so.  Lots of people saying things they shouldn't to others, and such.  I've also heard rumors of some people going on quests with others and the other person leaving on purpose.  That's just not nice.  How would they like it?  Oh well, you can't have everyone be nice, no matter how much you want them to be.


----------



## alexhurry (Jul 20, 2005)

What character classes are you and what level are you?

I'm W/E  level 12

And what part of the game are you at?
I'm at Yaks Bend but I'm currently leveling up in Piken Square.

Add me, my name is Ezia Deathwind.  If you want to join my guil contact  
Son Cube of Thunder
or
Mysterious Red


----------



## Anjana (Jul 20, 2005)

I'm an N/E named Darshiva Tavern, level 9.  I'm leveling up around Piken as well.  I'm also working on a Monk named Meredith The Child (haven't chosen a second profession yet).


----------



## andy_ice (Jul 21, 2005)

im a N/R level 14, called Jarem Ice, im at the gates of Kryta, took ages! but its worth it


----------



## Animaiden (Jul 21, 2005)

Currently,
Lin Sabel level 8 ranger/necro
Aer Reginallit(don't know if it's spelled right) level 5 E/?
Mara Sadow level 6 N/?

I would be post searing, but I am having trouble finding someone to do th quest "over the wall".  I'll get to post searing eventually.


----------



## Animaiden (Jul 21, 2005)

Well, edit to myself, did the over the wall quest with a level 5 R/E.  Will now go on to post searing.

BTW if you see a player by the name of "Call me Raistlin" avoid him like the plague.  He is a necromancer.  He did the "plays the drums" emote right in front of me 3 times.  It looks like he is gyrating(sp) etc at/on you.  After the last time, he started to follow me around.  NOTE: he only did it to the "female" players.  I was the only one who he followed around though.


----------



## Anjana (Jul 21, 2005)

Animaiden, we need to meet up some time and go questing together.


----------



## Animaiden (Jul 27, 2005)

We definatly do.  I am usually on either at about 11am or at 10pm.  depends on the day, or if I have time to go on.  I get on at least once a week, usually friday nights or saturday mornings.  I will probably be on thursday and friday nights this week, just so I can get to post searing.  wisper me if I'm on.


----------



## A1ien (Jul 29, 2005)

At the moment i am Blue Fireblade (hate that name, couldnt think of anything else at the time though) Lv 11 E/Mo


I concentrate more on my elementalist skills though. My monk skills are used mainly for smiting prayers and one or two healing prayers


----------



## gill (Jul 30, 2005)

i've a lvl 20 war/mo called inquistor chris. im at droknars forge and willing to help out any of u's guys with the game


----------



## alexhurry (Aug 7, 2005)

Hey gill, I'm now a level 16 at the jungles and I was wondering if you could help me with the Wilds mission and bonus?

thanks in advance.


----------



## gigi (Aug 15, 2005)

Is there a monthly fee for this game?


----------



## Mayhs (Aug 16, 2005)

nope!!


----------



## Animaiden (Aug 16, 2005)

gigi said:
			
		

> Is there a monthly fee for this game?



You have to shell out $50 for the game itself, but there is no monthly fee.


----------



## gill (Aug 18, 2005)

any1 need help just ask but im kinda short on gold so no help there soz


----------



## Void Dragon (Apr 24, 2006)

I've got two characters:

-Wesley Ironfist, a level 12 Warrior-Necromancer 
odd combination, but it works fine for me
I just did the Nolani Academy mission and now I'm in Yak's Bend

-Caelin Blackmane (name derived from Riftwar + Warhammer),
a level 8 Ranger-Elementalist who just went post-searing and is now scouting around in Old Ascalon.
my pet is a Melandru's Stalker (u know, the big cats) called 'Sturmtiger' (an experimental WW2 German tank mounting a cannon from a battlecruiser)
I thought the name sounds nice.

Anyway, you can always add me to your friends list, don't hesitate, and I'm always willing and eager to help other players for free!!!

Also, I once had an Elementalist-Monk called Valura Nightbringer.
I got up to level 3 and decided I shouldn't waste time and effort in a third character that I didn't quite like, while there's two other, better, higher-level characters which I liked playing with a lot more.
Two characters is more than enough for me.


----------



## Void Dragon (Apr 24, 2006)

Other people leaving on purpose?
Yeah, I once got accused of doing that, while it was just my Internet connection who was having some problems causing the game to log out...


----------



## Animaiden (Apr 24, 2006)

Can anyone help me get Althea's Ashes?  I keep dying.  PM me on here since I get on Guild Wars very infrequently and randomly


Void Dragon- How do you name your pets?  I have one and I've always wondered.


Also, expansion pack, who's getting it?


----------



## Void Dragon (Apr 25, 2006)

naming your pets is quite simple

just open the chat window and type: /name pet <insert pet name>


----------



## Void Dragon (Apr 25, 2006)

I'm sorry, the right command is /petname <name>

without the <> offcourse 

I'm also getting the expansion pack ASAP (meaning this Friday)


----------

